# C. Wendtii Growth



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

How do I get growth like this in my crypts??? I have seen multiple varieties of wendtii which grow like this...any thoughts, idea?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Let's ask Mr. Ruttenberg. 

Mr. Ruttenberg----How do you do it? What are your tank conditions? How long have the plants been there undisturbed?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry, I must have mislead you all...this is not a picture of my tank...I would like to know how it is possible to do this....I need help in doing this...please provide some suggestions so my crypts can look like the ones in the picture.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Judging from the surrounding plant's growth, I assume that an indispensible part of the answer is loads of light...


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

cool, thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

To me, that looks like an Oliver Knott picture. So, the answer to your question is (1) you have to be Oliver Knott, and (2) you have to have about a thousand dollars worth of equipment under your aquarium, including automatic fertilizer dosing equipment, automatic CO2 dosing of course, and lots of filtering.


----------

